
Ask HN: Are AWS certs getting out of hand? - rambossa
Personally, I feel as though they are getting out of hand. A guy in my org literally has 5 certs, and does very minimal AWS work (basic web product). I have no certs and am building out cloud native apps in AWS doing things like batch processing millions of customer data. I&#x27;m not knocking being able to learn and enhance your skillset and marketability... I just think something is fundamentally flawed here(maybe its the pre-reqs, or the acloudguru focused training on getting a passing exam score).<p>We incentivize devs in our development program to get certs, but those devs will rarely ever touch production AWS work for a couple years - no trust &amp; no valid experience. I am given no incentive&#x2F;time to get a cert in office hours (so yea, I&#x27;m a bit salty).<p>On LinkedIn, I literally see 10s of posts with some dev boasting about their new cert, but I can&#x27;t imagine that many devs actually doing serious AWS work. Seriously, a kid a year out of college who mostly tweaks CSS and iOS UIs is now a &quot;Certified Solutions Architect&quot; on LinkedIn.
======
fiiv
Some employers care about these. Some do not. Find yourself an employer whose
culture in this issue fits what you think a bit better perhaps?

~~~
rambossa
fair enough

